# USA Senior Team vs. Select Team Scrimmage



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Does anyone know if this game is going to be on TV at all, or on a web stream?

I know last year they had the blue vs. white scrimmage on TV. I don't think the Select game was on TV.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Not a clue, if you find one - hit a brutha' up!

Who was chosen to the select team, any Raptors? I know Kap made it last time.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

> The ten players named to the USA Basketball Select Team include: LaMarcus Aldridge (Portland Trail Blazers); Kevin Durant (Oklahoma City NBA); Jeff Green (Oklahoma City NBA); Luther Head (Houston Rockets); Al Horford (Atlanta Hawks); Andre Iguodala (Philadelphia 76ers); Kevin Martin (Sacramento Kings); O.J. Mayo (Memphis Grizzlies); Derrick Rose (Chicago Bulls) and Rodney Stuckey (Detroit Pistons).


http://www.usabasketball.com/news.php?news_page=2008mselteam

I believe others have been added, but I can't remember who.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

B-Easy said:


> http://www.usabasketball.com/news.php?news_page=2008mselteam
> 
> I believe others have been added, but I can't remember who.


Yowza that is quite the team. It is basically what the team will be for the 2016 olympics :biggrin:

Why are they called team select? Whhy not Team USA Under23's... But more seriously (and because that wasn't funny) that team has TONS of potential. The game against the vets should be ridiculously high quality for a warm up game.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

As a Heat fan, I'm a little pissed because Beasley was basically a shoe in for the select team (not that it matters really,) but it would be cool to see what where he is right now in terms of playing with some of the leagues best big men.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I doubt those practice scrimmages will be shown anywhere.


----------



## argusa (May 7, 2008)

Kevin Love and Robin Lopez were added to the team.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jerryd Bayless as well.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

They better televise this. Last years Blue vs. White scrimmage was amazing.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/673HT5-GtGw&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/673HT5-GtGw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

